# Look what i have created



## 24kgold (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks to this website and goldnscrap.com who is a member of this site I now can refine my own scrap jewelry been making these bars every 3 days. Had to post one. I have near 200 lbs silver so will be refining that soon just waiting on my 55 gallon nitric acid. Won't be trying to buy nitric retail for that. Will post pics of the silver.


----------



## 24kgold (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh its 99.9 pure not a pretty polished bar but 99.9 is always pretty


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2012)

congratulations, it looks very nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oz (Mar 28, 2012)

Congradulations! Nice bar.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the same scale! 8)


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 29, 2012)

Where you get the scale? My 0.1 not 0.001. What was the cost? That was a nice bar maybe one for me.


----------



## kadriver (Apr 2, 2012)

A monster bar - what is that about 15 troy ounces? Nice.


----------

